# very very off-topic: lung + lymphoma cancer treatments



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry to bring this subject up, but a family member of mine has been diagnosed with early stages of lung as well as lymphoma cancer. There is of course fair public hospital treatment in our country but in this case there also seems to be the economical means to perhaps try a private hospital treatment as well abroad, in case that the public treatment fails.

Does anyone here have any experiences with good results as regards treatment of these cancer forms - and if yes, especially where and under which circumstances ? Have begun research on the Web and Danish sources, but generally speaking the subject is quite a jungle ...

Was thinking especially of treatment with modern particle therapy (IGRT, PET/CT), which should be possible at least in Germany, the US, Japan and China, as opposed to elder X-ray and drug treatments ... Any information would be appreciated, in case you have some experience to share. Thanks.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Just be careful out there!*



joen_cph said:


> Sorry to bring this subject up, but a family member of mine has been diagnosed with early stages of lung as well as lymphoma cancer.


Oh my- I'm SO sorry...


> There is of course fair public hospital treatment in our country


I hope that, in this case- 'public-option' health care has a chance to shine, and lead to a positive outcome


joen_cph said:


> but in this case there also seems to be the economical means to perhaps try a private hospital treatment as well abroad, in case that the public treatment fails.


...but this clause shows that you're considering a 'plan-B.'

My biggest concern is that this is a time of great emotional vulnerability- and there are people out there who are willing to prey on those emotions and package some good-sounding but ultimately false hopes. Already, I'm a little concerned that this thread may start attracting snake-oil spam... and you can be assured that this thread, especially, will be monitored VERY closely for such activity.

So, speaking generally for any pursuit of medical options, I offer this generic advice that I received from an M.D.- work your way up the specialty-chain, and consult with the professionals who would have the most detailed knowledge of matter involved- and for any procedure taken under advisement, directly ask- how many times have you (the medical professional) performed this type of treatment, and what is your outcome-history when applying it? If the responses you get can't be independently verified, treat even those answers with caution.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Condolences.

I dont mean to brag but I believe in a recent study that the Dutch Hospital system was found to be the best for treating cancer.


----------

